# Johnson level & tool Made in USA Levels?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am planning on buying some levels, I guess I am a poor excuse for carpenter without levels  But anyway I am looking the Mahogany Wooden Level a 24'' and a 48'' thats Made in the USA by Johnson levels and & tool. I am wondering are they anygood? Here is link http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Get stabilas. Nothing ive seen compares long term. I have an 8 ft stabila that got ran over buy the lift, still dead on just has a crook in it.:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Spend your money on Stabila. You will never regret that decision


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Now three votes for stabila, get a torpedo, 4', jamber set and a 7-12 expander.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Sadly the beautiful Mahogany levels don't hold up well for most of us.

Wood warps and twists especially when set on damp ground --

All my levels are aluminum--Made in Austria and only need replacement when I need a new shiny tool to make me feel better.

Feel good tools cost less that a trip to the doctor and you get to keep them.:laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The carpenter I worked for my first year had the 48" Johnson Level and it was a fine level. However, like everybody said, get a Stabila. 
I bought a 4' from Stabila last year and while the $100(on sale!) hurt for a second, it was worth every cent. 
Stabila makes levels like Channellock makes pliers.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

This set of Stabila's has caught my eye. http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-37816-48-Inch-16-Inch-Aluminum/dp/B0000A9918/ref=br_fq_k_hmmm_1


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I also vote for the Stabila line-up.

Until someone shows me a better level, there is no better level.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Until someone shows me a better level, there is no better level.:thumbsup:


Lone I thought you just eyeballed it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a couple Johnson levels and they are great.

Crick also makes a nice American level. :thumbsup:

...But I have a couple Nazi level's myself too. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just picked up a Crick a while ago.

Mostly got it just to be cool.

Get some 'Bila's.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Lone I thought you just eyeballed it


That's true, but I always have to double check it with the 'Bila.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have used Johson for 5 years and they are still work just fine. I also own a few of the new Bostitch levels...they are great as well. I have seen my share of out of alignment Stabilias to not trust the hype. That being said, if you can get a good deal on them (IE don't by from my lumber yard), I would go for them. They are just another level to me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Every other level is a Ryobi compared to the Stabila. My firs was purchased 12 years ago. Followed that up with two more. All dead on even with lots of abuse. I like that they are hi vis yellow as well. Employees can usually see them well at clean up time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have sets of both the stabila and fatmax and I have to say the fat max seem the better level. They are stiffer and seem better built from use over the last few months. My stabila set gets used indoors only on clean work. Both are nice levels for sure but stabila does have a little to much hype around them. They sure look cool though.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

No one abuses a level like bricklayers do. I have worked with guys with Stablias and Crick/Smith levels will hold true much longer. They are also pricey but worth the money. But you do have to oil them once in awhile unlike a Stablia.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nobody likey the festool level:sad::whistling



put your bila in the burban?:blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Stabila is so good, the festool is a stabila:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stabila is so good festools is a stabila:laughing:


That's so true, it's almost funny.:laughing:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

loneframer said:


> That's true, but I always have to double check it with the 'Bila.


I thought you used your eyeball to check the bila. You're not the loneframer I thought you were.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> I thought you used your eyeball to check the bila. You're not the loneframer I thought you were.


I've been known to put the cart in front of the horse from time to time.:laughing:


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

Interesting read on levels. http://www.johnsonlevel.com/levelPedia.asp?article=Spirit+Levels&aid=75&id=40

On a side note I have a buddy who bought a brand new 4ft stabila, checked in store looked ok, used it a little checked it against another stabila 3/32 out in 4ft. Sent it back stabila says it is within specs, no warranty replacement. I'm not so impressed with their warranty anymore.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had my 2&4' aluminum Johnson's for close to 30 years. Still true. I have knocked out a couple glass vial covers but a glass shop will cut a new one for a couple bucks.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have had my gold Johnson 4 footer forever is seems. I think it is the first tool I bought when I got my license back in '96. It has dropped off of roofs, been in extreme temps and I even ran a saw through it on one side of the I-beam. It is true as can be.

I have bought Empire's that ended up being out from the get go. But that gold Johnson is a keeper. It ain't nearly as impressive as a Stabila, but it hasn't walked off either.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

OK checked my stash:thumbsup: I've got the Jonhson, Never use it because I use a sears 4'er . Yep made in the USA:thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i had a 4' and a 2' johnson that looked like a 'billa. they worked alright and stayed true for about 3 years. 
i had the opportunity to buy some Stabilia 2' and 4' for doing cabinet work and sold the Johnsons


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah Stabilas are ok i have a few, but the one i have been using lately way out. all viles all ways. currently liking the fatmax extreme. never thought i would eve like a stanley level but not bad. easy and quick to read, rugged construction, handles, cheapish. yeah so far so good. see how it goes in a few years i guess.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

jdeck said:


> Interesting read on levels. http://www.johnsonlevel.com/levelPedia.asp?article=Spirit+Levels&aid=75&id=40


From the link
"The best spirit level is accurate to within plus or minus 0.5 millimeters/meter, or 0.005 inches/inch or .029 degrees. "

.005" per inch is 0.29 degrees and with a 48" level it'd be out a quarter inch in 48". Sumpin's wrong.

I guess the better levels hold their initial accuracy longer.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just read that and I gotta give it to Johnson Level. I don't think I have ever seen a company sing the praises of it's competition like that. It is pretty refreshing. They must be pretty secure in their market share.

For me, a level better be 100 percent on when I test it on a wall. I have some that are good sitting one way or the other and I mark them as such. If I had one that was a 1/4 inch out in 4 feet, it would be in the trash. I use a laser for siding when possible, but I have 4 foot leveled entire houses in the past. I can usually match from one side to the other with a good level. I couldn't imagine trying to run a long wall with a level out a 1/4 inch or trying to do anything for that matter. Imagine trying to set a glass shower panel, or running the siding on a pop out or dormer. It would be useless.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I never did the 4' thing but I have gone around countless homes on down hill lots with a 8' level and this # please don't laugh:no: put this baby on a stick on top a chunk of 2x on the ground and you're good to go:thumbsup:http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200411613_200411613 :clap:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I never did the 4' thing but I have gone around countless homes on down hill lots with a 8' level and this # please don't laugh:no: put this baby on a stick on top a chunk of 2x on the ground and you're good to go:thumbsup:http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200411613_200411613 :clap:


:laughing::clap:

Ya do what's ya gotta do. I think a lot of new guys to the trades think that all you have to do is grab the laser level from the truck and go to town. I remember when it cost about 200 bucks a day to rent one and you did without. It was crazy money to go buy one. On big jobs, if one guy rented one, we would all try and sweet talk him into letting us borrow it. Usually it involved beer and food.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

GettingBy said:


> From the link
> "The best spirit level is accurate to within plus or minus 0.5 millimeters/meter, or 0.005 inches/inch or .029 degrees. "
> 
> .005" per inch is 0.29 degrees and with a 48" level it'd be out a quarter inch in 48". Sumpin's wrong.
> ...




Are you sure? Being out 1/2 a millimeter in 3+ ft? = 1/4"??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Are you sure? Being out 1/2 a millimeter in 3+ ft? = 1/4"??


Isn't a millimeter bigger than a 1/4":blink:


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Isn't a millimeter bigger than a 1/4":blink:


Naw. It's about 1/25 of an inch.So they're saying that a good level would be out about 1/50" in a little over 39"s. That is about right for a top quality level. 
Whats up with people "checking" levels against another level? You check them against themselves. 2 screws in a piece of wood, adjust 1 screw until level reads dead on, flip level end for end, if it doesn't read dead on it's fooked. Either adjust vials or toss.


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

Here in Sweden the most popular brand is Hultafors . They have 99.99% of the Swedish market. They have all kind of sizes. 

From torpedo to 1.8 meter


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Old Grumpy said:


> 2 screws in a piece of wood, adjust 1 screw until level reads dead on, flip level end for end, if it doesn't read dead on it's fooked. Either adjust vials or toss.


You could also flip it over, top for bottom.

I just roll a small dia. drill bit under one end, or use several sheets of copy paper.
Each sht is 0.004"/0.1 mm thk, because 500 shts is 2" thk. 

I think I'll take a sht.

"plus or minus 0.5 millimeters/meter"
is
".029 degrees"
so it should have read 0.0005 inches per inch.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Old Grumpy said:


> Naw. It's about 1/25 of an inch.So they're saying that a good level would be out about 1/50" in a little over 39"s. That is about right for a top quality level.
> Whats up with people "checking" levels against another level? You check them against themselves. 2 screws in a piece of wood, adjust 1 screw until level reads dead on, flip level end for end, if it doesn't read dead on it's fooked. Either adjust vials or toss.


Math hurts my head.


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

These are the levels I've come to like. Masterlevel from Canada. The adjustable vial ones. Good hi visibility colour. Hold their settings well. I bought my 4' to fly with. 2 years, 32 flights, 32 opportunities for baggage handlers to mess it up. 11 years later it's still fine. I check it after a big fall or at the start of a job. Only needs adjustment after a pretty big drop and not always then. Also have a 78" and 14" from them. All adj. vials. Not made in USA, but at least on the same continent.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have an 8' x 6' surface plate in my garage that I use to check levels, it gets calibrated to within a thousandth of an inch every two years.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought a 4' Johnson Bamboo Level thas Made on the USA from Home Depot for $29.99. I will post pics later.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Level pictures!*

Here are the pictures!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The Johnson is a good knockaround level.

The 2 footer is really great for running block and checking against the line, mine is still dead nuts after about 4 years.

The 4 footer though took a savage beating. It's warped and twisted and out of adjustment, of the 6 vials it has, only two are actually accurate, I had to mark them so I use the correct plumb vial, otherwise you can make some crazy leads.

I would buy another one though, matter of fact, maybe I'll do that tomorrow, mine is ready for retirement.


----------

